# Miniature donkey as guard?



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I need some more guard animals and I was wondering if a miniature donkey would do any good.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

There are some people that have them successfully. I'm not a fan as guardians from personal experience, as all the donks I've known don't do well against dogs and have tried to kill other livestock. There was a neighbor who tried to keep a jack with his cattle and he ended up with dead calves.  
I do know there are many success stories though, hopefully someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Minis are not the best choice for guard, especially a lone one, a pack of dogs can bring one down..A standard is a better choice...but getting one that suitable is harder..just like all guard animals, not all are good guards...I have some donkeys I would trust with my goats and many I would not...if you choose a donkey for protection, a geld is the best, and a jenny next..NEVER A JACK....also get him from a reputable place...not just a fee be off face book. another idea is to run a few donkeys in a fenced area around the goats pen...this has worked well here...all our donkeys run the pasture behind the goats pen.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We have had good and bad donkeys over the years. We just had our llamas die and are looking for some protection ASAP. I was thinking if a mini would work I could broaden my search. 

Why is a gelded better than a Jenny?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No hormones.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

^^yep. Some Jennys can be huge crabs when in heat. LOL...But this doesnt mean you should pass on a good Jenny. When looking for a guard...( and it might sound silly) But look into the eyes...you want to see gentle eyes..along with a gentle disposition...the eyes show the soul so to speak..avoid anxious, or nervous or scared eyes...you don't want one who jerks at every sudden move...but comes and stands and you can touch him all over...pick up feet...lay across his neck for a hug...these kind of guys show more potential as a guard...they are so laid back...it is not a promise perfect Donkey but a much better chance. I have a standard geld right now who meets all these qualities and if needed, I would put him in with my goats..and I have one mini geld who, because he's so playful and a bit of a brat, that i would not put him in with them...I know he is too high strung...best wishes on your hunt!


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

We're getting a miniature Donkey this weekend. He gelded. We're no getting him as a protector,mostly as an additional pet. Do you our two wethers will get along with him? We do have separate pens / corrals. I was curious if they could hang out together.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> We're getting a miniature Donkey this weekend. He gelded. We're no getting him as a protector,mostly as an additional pet. Do you our two wethers will get along with him? We do have separate pens / corrals. I was curious if they could hang out together.


I would start him in a pen that shares a fence with the boys...give time for them to smell each other and get used to each others ways...We did this with our dogs and the goats and sheep...I have never had any of my donkeys go after any of my 8 dogs...Our 2 great Danes and Boxer hound cross run the pasture with them and other then looking annoyed lol..they Donkeys don't give the pups a second glance...but let a strange dog or coyote pass through and they are tearing the ground after them...once you have had them sharing a fence for a while...do supervised visits...I would not feed them together...Donkeys do not need grain (unless bred nursing or underweight) they do best on scrubby browse...too rich and they get fat...
Once you have seen them get along well for a good time..I would then give them a full day and just keep watch...I would still separate at night lol..but Im a worry wart. One thing I would do is offer a shelter or a get away for the goats...just in case..a place the donkey cant get to. good luck!!


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Thanks! I think eventually everyone will get along. But we will take it nice and slow.


----------

